# Looking for books with well developed antagonists/villians



## ryangt (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey all. 

I'm looking for some books that you have read that have well developed villians/antagonists. I enjoyed Silas from Brown and of course Hannibal and Dolarhyde from Harris. I would appraciate any recommendations, and I'm open to any genre. Thanks. 

Ryan


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2007)

The Bible probably fits the bill. Have you read it?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Sundown (Jun 8, 2007)

Maurice Conchis from 'The Magus' by John Fowles.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Jun 9, 2007)

Philo Skinner in the Black Marble, written by Joseph Wambaugh--the crime writer cop.

Chris


----------



## Nefieslab (Jun 15, 2007)

George Stark from The Dark Half. easily. or Pennywise from It


----------



## ladyaemy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Villains/antagonists*

Hi Ryan,

If you don't mind going to Shakespeare, you'll get some real blood-curdling villains in _Othello_, _MacBeth_ (including Lady MacBeth), _King Lear_ and some of the other tragedies. 

But these three are chillers!

Happy hunting,

Aemy


----------



## quarterscot (Jun 25, 2007)

Ronald Merrick from _The Raj Quartet_ by Paul Scott. What he did, and ultimately what was done to him, was all the more horrifying because of his believability.


----------



## Edgewise (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Brother in "1984" can't be beat.  "He" is everywhere, malevolent, and can read your thoughts.  Furthermore, everything "he" does is a quest for power over people.  That is "his" sole motivation.


----------



## ryangt (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all, for taking the time to answer. 

I have a lot of reading to do right now with this list.


----------



## Stewart (Jun 29, 2007)

The best "villain" is the protagonist that deceives himself and makes all the wrong choices.


----------

